# Sour crop???



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

I think the chicks may have sour crop. What can I do for them. Please any suggestions will help.


----------



## fullmetalgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Why do you think they have sour crops??? and are you hand feeding them or are the parents feeding?

What you can do (if you have it in your house) is give a tiny bit of pre-biotics.
Also provide enough egg-food, it's full of essentiel "bilding bricks" and it's easier for them to diggest.
but first: why are you thinking it's a sour crop?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What does the crop feel like? Because yeast could develop which is very bad.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well at first I was just concerned about the black specks in their crops, but then I read that it was from the seeds. I'm just concerned because It looks a little bubbly in some spots. I mean the crops are not huge, and when I held the older baby it pooped on me. I was just concerned by the crops apearence. I'm going to take pictures tomorrow so I can show what I'm concerned about. These babies are only about 4 days and 2 days old. The birds are already settled in for the night. I'll post tomorrow with pics. Then I can examine them and answer your questions better.

I am Not hand feeding. I may just be paranoid.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It's ok to be paranoid, I get like that too. Big worry wart is what I am. It could just be air in the crop which is normal, the babies will sometimes gulp in air when taking in food or even when crying for food. If you think it's excessive you can massage it out but I can't wait to see pictures anyways!


----------



## fullmetalgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

a little air in the crop (bubbles) doesn't have to mean their sick..

but a more important question:
does the crops empty well? 
also weigh the bird,

This tells you if the crop is functioning properly and helps us answer your question.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If you can post pix's that would help.

Here are a few links with pix's that might help: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/Babies%20in%20Trouble/

You can use this for comparison of growth of the chick: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/watch-me-grow.html

If sour crop: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok I have a few pics, But first a couple of questions. There are two more eggs in the box. I don't think that they are going to hatch. I think one is rotting. It looks like the viens turned black and its really soft. It kind of smells too. I wasn't sure thats why I am asking. 

Also The younger one that is 3 days old looks like its not getting enough food. I know there is going to be a size difference, but its crop is tiny. I don't think they are feeding it as much as the older one. Well I'll just post the pics.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am concerned about the last 2 pics. The coloring of bottom of the chick.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If the intestines look like these pix's then you have an impaction of the intestines. 

Massage the vent to get the chick to poop. Also carefully hand-feed it a dilute formula with a drop of mineral oil. Hopefully as it digest the fluids and oil will loosen up what is impacted inside.

Do you have mineral block or cuttlebone in the cage? If so remove it. I have found (with my birds in the past) this could be the source of the impaction....if the parents ate too much of it and fed the chicks with it.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

oh god. Is this fatal if I can't get it to pass?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It can be fatal...because nothing is moving, and pressure gets put on organs, which can cause failure. BUT...try to gently massage the vent, and do the diluted (for hydration) formula with the mineral oil. If you can get the digestive tract moving and the chick pooping then that is good.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I got her to poop once. Not much though. I'm having my partner bring home mineral oil so I can give it to her before I go to bed. So how much and what should I mix it with. Just dilute it with water? How does the other one look? The first two pictures are of the younger one. That one dosen't seem to have the same thing going on. Right now its crop is super full. IM SO Worried.


----------



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)

If it is sour crop you can help by giving the baby some water with cayenne pepper. (works miracles for crop stop) 

And if its the a backup in the intestines as Srtiels has awesome advice. 

dont panic. stay calm. 

Mandie


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I gave the mineral oil last night. I was surprised how eager they were to eat. I haven't checked them yet but I hoped it worked. If not I'll try and give them a little more later on today. Thanks for the help.


----------

